# Useful Information for Renting a property



## G7979 (22 Jun 2005)

Hi There,

I have been using AAM for a long time now, and thought it was about time I gave something back!! 

I have an adobe file, which explains the new Residential Tenancies Act (Sept 2004), the rights and resposibilities of both the landlord and the tenant, 

I have a two standard leases, in word docs, one for a Part Four lease, and one for a fixed term, 

I have information on the PRTB, the PRTB registration Form both in Word Documents, 

I dont want to post them here as it would all be a little wordy, but if there is a moderator out there, with a bit more web experience than me who could post the files as links, can you send me a mail and I will pass them on?

If anyone wants them, just send me a message and I will email them to you also.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Jun 2005)

If you email them to editors@askaboutmoney.com, we'll see if we can host them somewhere. Please confirm that the documents aren't protected by copyright, i.e. you are entitled to release them and we are entitled to publish them.


----------



## kfpg (29 Jun 2005)

Anything received yet?
Would be interested in this info. if available!!


----------



## G7979 (30 Jun 2005)

Hi there,

I did send on the docs, but I have had a huge amount of requests for the information, here are the web links for the docs, all except the draft lease are on the Government website, so I am assuming they are free share, the lease is also free share, but you do have to complete a small questionaire to get the lease.

I hope there are no restrictions on posting web links

Download lease:
http://www.topfloor.ie/lease0.php?PHPSESSID=755fecab55e5748373ebaee961127fad


PRTB Registration form:
http://www.environ.ie/DOEI/DOEIPol.nsf/0/b90ddfd0a73dbfdc80256f0f003bc7eb/$FILE/PRTB%20Registration%20Form.doc


PRTB Information Leaflet:
http://www.environ.ie/DOEI/DOEIPol.nsf/0/b90ddfd0a73dbfdc80256f0f003bc7eb/$FILE/Registration%20Leaflet%20PDF.pdf


Guide to the Residential Tenancies Act 2004:
http://www.environ.ie/DOEI/DOEIPol.nsf/0/b90ddfd0a73dbfdc80256f0f003bc7eb/$FILE/Residential%20Tenancies%20Act%202004%20-%20A%20Quick%20Guide.pdf


----------

